# Jpeg image to cuttable file for plotter???



## stefkerswell (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi folks! Have just invested in a graphtec CE5000-60 which sat in it's box for 4 days before I even dared open it! Complete novice at this and rather scared. I've sussed the basics of how to use it but now need help learning how to convert a jpeg file on Adobe Illustrator into a cuttable file. 
If any kind soul out there could give me a literal step by step (key by key!) walk through of how to do it, it would be greatly appreciated. The ones I have tried to do come up with "no cuttable area" when I send it to the plotter. I'm used to photoshop, not Illustrator and don't even know how to make them into vectors? Help!! Many thanks.xx p.s. I'm on a mac


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You are going to use the auto trace or trace it by hand or better yet.....check out vector magic.


----------



## stefkerswell (Sep 1, 2007)

what's vector magic?? Tried live trace on Illustrator CS3 but still no joy. Need a complete step by step walk through for a novice!


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

If you are new to this I'd suggest having your first images converted for you. I recommend Vector Doctor, he good at what he does. Then you can compare the file to see what you are suppose to be producing for quality cuts. This will help you to make your own files in the future.
Good Luck and have a good day!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

stefkerswell said:


> what's vector magic?? Tried live trace on Illustrator CS3 but still no joy. Need a complete step by step walk through for a novice!


Can you post the pic? Vector magic is a live trace program. You can find it on the internet.


----------



## stefkerswell (Sep 1, 2007)

Just checked out Vector magic and it's great!! Many thanks for your help. xx


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You can use Robo Master Pro to contour cut a bitmap image. I also have a couple of turorial using Corel Draw to create contour cut lines for bitmap image.

Check this link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t82172.html#post485519

I know the OP wants for Illustrator. It might help others using CorelDraw.


----------



## savanna27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im using flesxi8 starter and i am also haveing this problem ive tryed vector magic on my 2 image free trial and there were 3 choices i still had this messgae which of the 3 selections do i need to chose


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

Inkscape is a free open source vector program with a quite good tracing tool. Just google Inkscape.


----------



## robertsonsgarage (Jan 25, 2012)

what do you do when you use vector magic and it looks good, but when you send it to your cutter, it only cuts the big items from the logo?
thanks in advance.


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

when i used to cut vinyl as a kid I would use Gerber. It's vectorizing features seemed to work better than illustrator's modern tools.

I think it may be called flexi now?


----------

